#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-11-18
<jtatum> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e295/Deuce2005/pizzapentagram.jpg
<pleia2> haha
<aaditya> MarkDude: I like the idea of Penguin Hour.
<aaditya> nUboon2Age: see you at the Ubuntu Hour tonight
<aaditya> nUboon2Age: I'll bring those CD Jewel cases in case you still want them.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-11-19
<eric> hello/
<Guest463> ?
<Guest463> oh okay.
<pleia2> welcome Guest463
<dragon> pleia2: are you attending the Ubuntu Hour tonight?
<pleia2> dragon: yep, just put my shoes on!
<pleia2> leaving now :)
<dragon> pleia2: awesome. Any plans for dinner before or after?
<pleia2> yeah, have to meet up with the boyfriend at 8:30 to head down to the datacenter
<pleia2> see you in a bit!
<dragon> see you!
<akk> seeya!
<pleia2> train train
<MarkDude> woo woo
<pleia2> these people on the train are totally having a picnic, with wine
<pleia2> ubuntu hour \o/
<pleia2> 12 of us here :)
<crashsystems> someone say my name in the channel in the past 24 to 48 hours?
<MarkDude> crashsystems,
 * MarkDude just did :)
<crashsystems> ha ha
<MarkDude> Well there are logs
<MarkDude> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/11/18/%23ubuntu-us-ca.html
<MarkDude> BTW the freshmeat link on the log is a 404- I dont know if that can be changed to the correct link
<jdeslip_> Good morning everyone :)
<nhaines> jdeslip_: good morning.
<nhaines> Scunizi: good morning!  :)
<pleia2> morning
<jledbetter> howdy :)
<jdeslip> Anyone tried this flash tweak? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/force-flash-gpu-acceleration-in-linux-improve-performance/
<akk> Looks interesting. What is GPU validation and why would I want/not want it?
<akk> I wish people would explain stuff instead of saying "Here, type this magic command, I promise it will make things better!"
<jledbetter> akk, +1
<akk> It does seem to make fullscreen work.
<jdeslip> akk: fullscreen didn't work before?
<akk> I've always had trouble with it, but actually hadn't tried it in a while.
<akk> So I should probably remove the fix and try it that way.
<akk> It's working beautifully with the fix.
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10November21 edited
<jledbetter> Yay for HappyCamping!
<jdeslip> Anyone here have a galaxy and willing to test a couple apps for me?
<jamalta> jdeslip: sure
<jamalta> what do you need tested?
<jdeslip> I have 3 apps in the market: SquirrelCam, Droidian eMusic and Arxiv Droid
<jdeslip> Basically I want to know if they look like shit or not on the higher density screen
<jdeslip> jamalta: how do you like it by the way?
<jamalta> ahh
<jamalta> i'm very happy with the phone
<jamalta> my only complaint is the network i'm stuck in (AT&T)
<jamalta> i'll get some screenshots up
<jdeslip> You have the galaxy tab (the new tablet?) or a galaxy S phone?
<jamalta> galaxy s
<jamalta> are you wanting tests on the tab?
<jdeslip> Ya... sorry
<jamalta> Haha, np :)
<jdeslip> I hope they look decent on the galaxy s phones, too of course
<jamalta> they do
<jdeslip> But, I am more unsure about the tab because of its higher screen res
<jamalta> as far as i can tell there are no resolution issues
<jdeslip> sweet
<nuboon2age> aaditya: looking at your fb page it looks like its your birthday.  happy birthday!!! how come no mention last night yo?
<akk> We could have chipped in for a pumpkin spice latte with a candle!
<nuboon2age> :/  well if we make it to his get together tomorrow we can give him a gift and/or grief. ;D  akk
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-11-20
<nUboon2Age> aaditya: i'm wondering if there will be changes if its rainy and cold to the bbq/get together?
<nUboon2Age> will you be coming crashsystems?
<DarkwingDuck> anyone here heading to ubuntu hour san diego?
<jdeslip> Big Game Day.  Go Cal!
<DarkwingDuck> Jack, having issues with your computer?
<jdeslip> It just has spirit :)
<jdeslip> also my laptop keep running ghost instances of xchat
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe... irssi
<jdeslip> going to give it a try
<DarkwingDuck> Hey stacey
<SWonderly> blah
<jdeslip> What a cute family ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah I know Jack, right?
<SWonderly> He's slowing turning me to the dark side and I like it.
<jdeslip> There is so much more power in the dark side :)
<SWonderly> Yeah I know...
<SWonderly> He's so proud of himself too. I never really have been much of a computer person until I met him. Now he's has turned me.
<jdeslip> Sounds a little like me and my family... except they just tell me to shut-up when I start talking about open-source this or that ;)
<SWonderly> I don't.  Our 5 year old runs linux on his desktop.
<jdeslip> sweet
<SWonderly> He loves it. He mainly just plays the children games on there.
<jdeslip> Cool.  What are the good children's games?  A couple people at the Maker Faire asked me that and I didn't really know.  I told them frozen bubble :)
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'm out for now.
<SWonderly> Um as of right now I can't get you a list. I have to run. Family coming in. When I get on later I'll have a list compiled for you.
<DarkwingDuck> frozen bubble is good but, josh likes the games on playhousedisney.com
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-14
<nhaines> Well, the OCLUG talk went well.  But the sponsor never showed so no one could get into the classroom.  Everyone was lined up in the hallway when I got there.
<nhaines> Fortunately, someone brought a monitor to troubleshoot his laptop, so I plugged it into my desktop computer and did the presentation that way.
<nhaines> I started off with "Sorry I'm late, I got held up at the bank.  I'm talking about Unity today and I had to make sure my check from Canonical cleared."
<jbermudes> hahaha
<jbermudes> and next time you can say "sorry I'm late, after reviewing unity for my talk I decided that perhaps it's time to test other distros and lost track of time" :P
<nhaines> jbermudes: haha
<nhaines> I was suprised... no negative comments about Unity during the talk.  Everyone seems to think it has potential, even if they don't want to use it themselves.
<jbermudes> yeah, it'll be interesting to see what it will become regardless of what kinks it might currently have
<jbermudes> If anything they should at least be appreciated for trying something new
<philipballew> nhaines, Do you use unity?
<nhaines> philipballew: yup.
<philipballew> nhaines, me as well. I like it a lot
<nhaines> I said as much in the talk: I thought I'd use it for 2 weeks, learn it real well so I could answer questions, and then go back go GNOME2 Desktop and never worry about it again, but I found that I really liked it.
<philipballew> I see that staying with gnome 2 is something that is not possible in many ways. Its a dead project in most respects
<philipballew> but just a thought
<nhaines> Well, this was in March.
<philipballew> Ah yes. Unity has come a long way since then to
<akk> Anybody submitted to SCALE (or know about their system)? Is there a way to get line/paragraph breaks in talk proposals?
<akk> There are instructions at the top of the page saying to use <!--break--> but that just shows up verbatim if I preview.
<jtatum> +++ATH0
<Faqtotum> OK
<jtatum> ATZ
<seidos> no carrier
<MarkDude> TWIT studios rocked. Good bbq. Got to Meet John Dvorak and Veronica Belmont- yay
<jtatum> neat
 * MarkDude thanked Tom Merit for talking about Linux
<jtatum> i like dvorak's early work :) (speaking of modems) i read his pc guide to telecommunication cover to cover. and i liked the column he did on the back page of.. pc computing or something
<MarkDude> He is EXACTLY like you think he would be
<MarkDude> Persnickety
<jtatum> hm, is that good thing? :)
<jtatum> ah
<MarkDude> Well sure, he sorta just plays himself in real life
<MarkDude> VEry funny, even more so - when they are not doing recorded show
<MarkDude> The studio is great, I would say geeks should go
<MarkDude> well even non geeks would have fun
<philipballew_> how hard is it to make a custom live cd with only the apps I see that I want
 * philipballew_ hugs seidos 
<MarkDude> hello there seidos
 * MarkDude hopes I will be able to see you at Scale
<MarkDude> And ALL of you folsk in this channel there too
<broder> philipballew_: it's not impossible. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<philipballew_> broder, thanks. I am contemplating what is better. that mathod or installing from scratch and making a live image from my harddrive
<broder> philipballew_: if you're going to do that, you might want to look into live-build. it knows everything needed to build an ubuntu image, and should be customizable...let me see if i can find the docs on how
<philipballew_> alright, broder its for work. Im making lubuntu images for computers to donate to Africa :)
<seidos> hi everybody
<broder> philipballew_: grr. the docs used to be at http://live.debian.net/manual/en/html/managing-a-configuration.html but that's throwing a 404 at the moment
<philipballew_> broder, crazy debian. Its all good, I can look into it in a day or two
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-15
<philipballew_> Darkwing, will you be around hillcrest tomorrow ?
<pleia2> nhaines: not sure if it's too late, but paul sladen had me open a bug for the pangolin SVG (started asking around when you brought it up the other day)
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/890497
<pleia2> he's going to dig through the network share at the office to see if he can find it :)
<nhaines> pleia2: It's too late for the talk but not for the general presentation!
<nhaines> Also, Paul Sladen is awesome.
<Corey> Hello, downtown San Francisco.
<pleia2> hi Corey
<Corey> pleia2: You have a neat city.
<Corey> Aside from the stabbed-by-a-hobo risk factor being uncomfortably high.
<pleia2> thanks, it depends on the neighborhood and time of day
<pleia2> I walk alone downtown at night pretty often, mostly I have to worry more about being hit by a car in a crosswalk or bicycle on the sidewalk
<Corey> pleia2: Yeah, I'm in the flatiron building this week.
<pleia2> Corey: ah, I walked by there about an hour ago
<pleia2> it's pretty safe down there
<pleia2> I live just a few blocks away
<locodir-user> hi guys
<locodir-user> any one that can help me
<locodir-user> i can install nothing in ubuntu 11.10
<Corey> pleia2: I'm being mostly snarky.  I live in LA. :-)
<Corey> So compared to that, SF is fine.
<pleia2> locodir-user: what are you using to install, and do you get errors?
<pleia2> Corey: haha ok :) some people are just scared of cities in general (I used to be!)
<locodir-user> ask me for repair, and after says that items can not be installed or removed until th package catalog is repaired
<pleia2> locodir-user: can you paste exactly what it says at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give us the link?
<Corey> pleia2: One of these days I'll have to get you to sign my GPG key.  I'm still kicking myself for going all the way to Chicago to meet nhandler and forgetting to have him do that. :-p
<pleia2> haha, doh
<Corey> At least my wife found him amusing. :-p
<pleia2> I still haven't met nhandler
<Corey> Oh, it's a treat.
<Corey> Scary smart.
<pleia2> he's one of the few ubuntu people I work with a lot and haven't met
<pleia2> yeah
<Corey> Unfortunately he's not coming to the Freenode Staff gathering next month. :-(
<pleia2> I think he's too busy to travel much
<pleia2> oh, there is a bay area lug meeting tomorrow night if you're around and interested http://www.balug.org/
<Corey> pleia2: Hmm.
<pleia2> doing a regex workshop, it's walkable from sutter and market
<Corey> pleia2: You've convinced me.
<Corey> Tossing it into the calendar.
<Corey> How do I recognize y'all?
<locodir-user> this is exactly what it says: items can not be installed or removed until th package catalog is repaired
<pleia2> Corey: the chinese restaurant knows us, so just tell them you're with the linux people, we hang out near the bar from 6:30-7
<akk> A regex workshop is such a good idea for a lug meeting.
<pleia2> then we pay $13 for family style chinese dinner together at 7PM, then presentation
<Corey> Ah, people who hang out by the bar.  I'm home!
<Corey> What's the presumed regexp knowledge going into this?
<pleia2> http://lists.balug.org/pipermail/balug-announce-balug.org/2011-November/000178.html
<pleia2> ^^ the announcement
<pleia2> it's all very casual, I doubt any is required to feel welcome
<akk> I bet most people there won't know much about regexps.
<pleia2> they even included the wikipedia link to regular expressions in the announcement ;)
<akk> It's still considered pretty esoteric/ubergeeky in most circles.
 * pleia2 rsvps
<akk> There's also a web-mapping social with lightning talks tomorrow night at google, for people farther south.
<akk> (via the webmap social meetup group)
<pleia2> locodir-user: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67594/unable-to-repair-packages-in-ubuntu-software-center
<locodir-user> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<locodir-user> pleia2
<locodir-user> that appear on the terminal
<pleia2> you're using a PPA that isn't active anymore, you should remove it
<locodir-user> how can i find it???
<pleia2> how did you add it in the first place?
<locodir-user> i don't know
<pleia2> the software center should have a section somewhere in the options for you to see other software, you'll want to look there
<pleia2> (I'm not on a system with a current version of the software center, so I'm not sure exactly)
<locodir-user> there is any way to undo installations?
<pleia2> if you install something through the software center you can always uninstall it
<locodir-user> but with this error how can i uninstall it?
<locodir-user> i can't
<pleia2> you can't find the "other software" section?
<locodir-user> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  default-jre-headless: Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (>= 6b14) but it is not installed icedtea-6-jre-cacao: Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (= 6b23~pre10-0ubuntu5) but it is not installed                      Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.6.1-9ubuntu3 is installed                      Depends: zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4) but 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu3 is installed icedtea-6-jre
<locodir-user> i found this
<pleia2> you seem to have a lot of problems happening at once, you should probably try to solve them one at a time
<locodir-user> how can i uninstall one thing at the time?
<pleia2> first, find the "other software" section in the software center so you can remove the older ppa repositories that are not working
<pleia2> created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x
<seidos> hi everybody.  i got this link from the crash space mailing list, thought some may be interested in signing:  https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/propose-congress-governance-accountability-and-ethics-act-gaea-enforce-ethics-provisions-public/HkY9F7lH?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl
 * philipballew reads seidos link
<nhaines> pleia2: "Some people, when confronted with a problem, think 'I know, I'll use regular expressions.'  Now they have two problems."
<philipballew> Darkwing, you around?
<pleia2> philipballew: ubuntu hour on for this evening? (haven't updated twitter yet)
<philipballew> pleia2, well I have not been able to get a hold of anyone else about it yet
<akk> Speaking of which, is there a mountain view one this thursday?
<nhaines> Hmm, that reminds me... I'd better announce UH in Lake Forest for Thursday.
<nhaines> Only two more.  :)
<pleia2> philipballew: will you be there?
<philipballew> pleia2, I can try if i eed to. It seems like it might not be a smart thing to go there on my own and be the phil show for the third time
<pleia2> philipballew: I don't see a problem with it, nhaines and I run our respective ubuntu hours ourselves
<pleia2> having a team is nice, but not required :)
<philipballew> pleia2, well yeah, but you have people show up to yours
<nhaines> Last time I did, but the time before that it was just me for an hour.
<pleia2> one of the risks of ubuntu hours is that no one shows up, the important thing is that they're regular and if people want to show up they can
<pleia2> if you don't want to do it that's fine, but it's not actually a problem as far as the team or ubuntu hours are concerned
<pleia2> right now you have one "might be attending" registrant for tonight
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1203/detail/
<philipballew> true. If it is only me that is going to be running it, then i'll be changing the location to be closer to me. I texted kevin an hour ago to see if he is around tonight
<philipballew> also, dave had it for every 2 weeks. I need to make it once a month
<pleia2> yeah, I can only do once a month too
<nhaines> Do a month leadout on that if you can.
<nhaines> Like pleia2 says, the only way that the UH can ever grow is if it's regular and reliable.
<nhaines> Once a month is *really* tempting for me.  But I do twice a month because I'm worried by the time a month passes I'll forget.  ;)
<philipballew> exactly, and it seems that I can easily make it so, however I might just change the place soon so I can have more control over it if possible
<philipballew> and be able to manage things when the place is by where i live
<philipballew> instead of a hour bike ride
<nhaines> Right, but give as much advance notice as is possible.
<philipballew> yeah, thats what I am going to do. I think it will change after the holidays.
<philipballew> unless dave is going to take over managing it again.
<philipballew> but he seems busy lately
<nhaines> A new year is a perfect time for a new schedule!
<nhaines> Sometimes the "Step down considerately" bit of the CoC is harder than it sounds.
<philipballew> ill be moving it back to the place nhaines visited probably.
<philipballew> but i am not sure if that is to far out of the way
<jtatum> speaking of.. need to setup thursday's UH
<philipballew> pleia2, Ill tech iheartubuntu and get him to tweet if later if probably. thank you. If nothing happens, ill try to get a hold of Darkwing soon
<nhaines> If that's the place you can get to, then that's the best place to hold it.
<jyo> Woah, Unity 2D is pretty nice.
<nhaines> jyo: it's improved immensely.
<pleia2> nhaines: oh! progress https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/890497
<pleia2> an .eps and .pdf (I haven't had a chance to look at them carefully)
<nhaines> Boo, eps.  :)
<pleia2> indeed
<pleia2> but better than psd :)
<nhaines> Yes.  :)  Okay, they look like a good start.
<nhaines> And perfect for throwing in an ODP file.  I'll try to do an SVG and attach it to the bug report tonight, but I'm kinda busy this week.  :/
<pleia2> nhaines: they uploaded an svg!
<pleia2> and added the link to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Precise :)
<philipballew> pleia2, I have not herd from dave, and being that this is his ubuntu hour. I am pretty sure he is not going to have this thing happening tonight :(
<pleia2> philipballew: ok, can you delete the loco directory event and make an announcement?
<pleia2> there is one person who said they might come (and you are registered as attending)
<pleia2> sending a message directly to the person who might be coming is probably a good idea too (if they don't have an email address in launchpad you can use the contact form in lp)
<philipballew> I'll look into it. who is this person?
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1203/detail/
<pleia2> under "Maybe Attending (1)"
<philipballew> I can email him and see if he is truly going to be coming and if he is I can go probably
<philipballew> i dont have a problem going to the hour. its just that it is daves our and he has not said anything about it actually happening
<pleia2> have you emailed him?
<pleia2> thanks for handling this
<philipballew> I have and he did not respond. also texted and pinged him here
<philipballew> ill email him again
<philipballew> also, the additional guest does not have an email on launchpad
<philipballew> its all good pleia2 . I am happy to try to sort all it out
<pleia2> philipballew: click on the "contact this user" on the upper right in launchpad
<pleia2> it sends an email to them
<philipballew> Ill invite him and head out tonight. maybe he can come and make i a fun hour
<philipballew> I emailed him reminding him about the hour pleia2
<philipballew> so he might email me back saying he can come
<pleia2> thanks :)
<philipballew> pleia2, alright, I hope this issue can be worked out eventually
<philipballew> Today were learning about wiki's in my management class to help plan projects. I was the only one who had experience with it
<bkerensa> Let us be precise about the pangolin :P
<philipballew> pleia2, But if the might be attending says no he will not, then I will probably not go as dave has said nothing about it
<nhaines> philipballew: tiddlywiki is a fun little thing.
<philipballew> I just currently have no way to get there. I could take the bus. maybe i'll do that
<philipballew> i crashed on my bake last week and still need to get it fixed
<BotenAnna> does anyone use tumblr
<BotenAnna> or know of any good ubuntu/oss tumblrs
<philipballew> pleia2, you around.
<philipballew> The San Diego Ubuntu is on!
<jtatum> woohoo
<philipballew> and I'm gonna bring a friend!
<pleia2> philipballew: great! shall @ubuntu_us_ca tweet it? :)
<philipballew> I dont see why not!
<pleia2> k, doing so now
 * philipballew prepares to retweet
<nhaines> philipballew: congrats!
<philipballew> after several calls dave answered and were all good nhaines
<philipballew> he's busy lately
<philipballew> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-16
<pleia2> sure, glad you got it all sorted :)
<Corey> pleia2: I'll be there this evening. Whee.
<pleia2> Corey: cool, see you in a couple hours then, bringing key to sign?
<Corey> pleia2: Ooh, good call.
<Corey> pleia2: Reviewing http://cryptnet.net/fdp/crypto/keysigning_party/en/keysigning_party.html
<pleia2> Corey: I tend to go by http://www.phillylinux.org/keys/terminal.html
<pleia2> so I just bring my ID and printed fingerprint
<Corey> Hmm, 2048 bit key.  Good enough. :-p
<pleia2> I went all the way to 4096, my key from 2003 was 1024 and useless now, it is very sad (particularly because that's the fingerprint I have on my business cards)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Some people take keys really serious :P just saying
<pleia2> bkerensa: as they should, it's a web of trust
<pleia2> if people don't care it doesn't mean a whole lot
<akk> Do you have to start all over getting signatures when you go to a longer key?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah but so very few people use keys in the grand scheme of things. I would say a good majority of people who use the internet have no idea what a key is and better yet could not name a algorithm of the top of their head
<bkerensa> I wish keys had wider adoption and were more of a standard
<pleia2> akk: yes, but if you write a transition statement and sign it with both keys the people who signed your key previously can then decide whether they trust the transition statement and sign your new one
<akk> I went to a keysigning in 2007, got lots of signatures, think I've used the key twice since then (and neither time did the signatures help).
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/gpg/key-transition_20110517_asc.txt
<pleia2> ^^ my transition statement
<bkerensa> akk: Yeah exactly.... I would bet that if anything key use has declined over the years
<pleia2> bkerensa: I wish more people used them, but in all honesty I only ever really use mine for signing debian packages (it's a requirement)
<pleia2> I haven't used it for email in years
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> see if your doing packaging and foss dev work then a key is essential
<akk> I've never managed to get mutt to do anything useful with email signatures (like check against keyservers).
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I had mutt all set up for the whole thing back in the day, it was fun
<pleia2> now I use gmail and gave up :)
<akk> Oh, yeah, I've used my key to sign software packages (is that the same key? I'm always confused about when I'm using a GPG key vs. an ssh key)
<bkerensa> keys actually are a major headache for me personally because people new to Ubuntu love to ask me to teach them how to generate a key and sign the CoC
 * bkerensa uses a key for Amazon EC2 and for root to two boxes but thats all :D
<jtatum> two different keys :)
<jtatum> ssh key only does ssh and that's it
<jtatum> and you can't use a gpg key to connect to an ssh session
<jtatum> kinda seems dumb actually. shouldn't they support gpg keys for ssh?
<akk> ssh can do a lot, though -- like repository access (I have an ssh key I use for that)
<akk> I had to generate a special one with a password for gnome svn (now git)
<jtatum> yes - when ssh is the underlying protocol :)
<akk> so the process is quite a lot like making a gpg key and it's easy to forget which is which
<jtatum> hm, apparently there's a tool called gpgkey2ssh, which is part of gnupg-agent
<jtatum> and it may or may not be deprecated according to http://old.nabble.com/gpgkey2ssh-td30025315.html
<akk> oh, great, that clears things up :)
<jtatum> lol
<jtatum> sorry :)
<Corey> pleia2: Do I need to bring my passport to dinner? :-p
<pleia2> Corey: just a a single form of gov't ID is fine (drivers license?)
<Corey> pleia2: So far this year it's gotten me into Mexico, Morocco, Germany, Israel, and... your web of trust. :-p
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I don't have a stamp
<pleia2> :)
<Corey> pleia2: Make one!
<Corey> Republic of pleia. Official motto: Subsisto Sermonem Statum
<pleia2> haha, hey!
<pleia2> Corey: wanna meet at montgomery and market and walk over?
<pleia2> (not sure where you are at the moment :))
<Corey> pleia2: Sure!  I'm in the FlatIron building.
<Corey> Sutter and Market.
<pleia2> ok cool, say 6:15?
 * pleia2 will wear bright green linode shirt
<pleia2> well, any much of this green is bright
<pleia2> green green
<Corey> pleia2: k.  Is a big corner though.
 * jtatum notices Corey has a callsign in their ident
<philipballew> San Diego Ubuntu hour underway!
<jtatum> hello san diego!
 * akk waves to everyone in san diego
 * philipballew waves back at akk 
<jtatum> mornin'
<pleia2> g'day jtatum
<jtatum> hi there pleia2
<sadsun> mornin'
<philipballew_> morning sadsun
<philipballew_> how goes it?
<sadsun> just watched the movie Punctured, it's quite good
<philipballew_> whats it about?
<sadsun> lawyer suing a medical company, because they refuse to market safety needles
<philipballew_> seems like a fitting name then.
<sadsun> how are you doing philipballew?
<philipballew_> I am going good. Just about to head to class
<philipballew_> you live in CA?
<sadsun> aye, it is, I was amazed at the statistics
<sadsun> no, I am in the Netherlands
<philipballew_> ah, i see
<philipballew_> well, its off to class now
<sadsun> half past seven here, that's why^^
<jtatum> things are still a little quiet here sadsun :) speaking very generally, i think we tend not to be morning people :)
<sadsun> np :)
 * akk has her head buried in code
<sadsun> need a snorkel?
<akk> yeah, that might help :)
 * sadsun polishes his snorkel from spit and hands it over to Akk
<sadsun> what are you working on?
<akk> sadsun: config parsing -- trying to get a program to save user prefs and read them back in again later.
<akk> Getting a mapping program to remember its zoom level when you save a site, actually.
<nhaines> akk: it's better if you enforce your preferences on the user.
<nhaines> Much easier to code that way.
<akk> That much is true, anyway. :)
<sadsun> cool, which mapping program are we talking about?
<akk> mine, pytopo -- http://shallowsky.com/software/topo/
<sadsun> awesome, so you use googlemaps as well? or just the code?
<akk> There! Just had to whip a regexp into shape.
<akk> This isn't related to google maps -- it's a program you run on your local machine, and I've never tried to get it to use google maps data because I think that may violate google's TOS.
<akk> It uses openstreetmap data, or any local maps you care to store.
<nhaines> akk: I'm pretty sure it does.
<jyo> jtatum: How are we looking for the Ubuntu Hour tomorrow?
<sadsun> I see, neat
<jtatum> jyo: it's on like donkey kong
<jtatum> sent an email to the list yesterday. so far no attendees on the loco page but i'll be there anyway :)
<philipballew> jtatum, How often is your hour?
<pleia2> philipballew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours#Current_Ubuntu_Hours
<pleia2> monthly
<philipballew> haha. thanks pleia2 :)
<jtatum> ^^^ that :)
<nhaines> I really do need to come up with a landing page for my UH.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-17
<philipballew> I might make a simple website for mine
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm thinking I'll use the marquee tag for the header and blink tag for the dates.
<philipballew> would anyone have a quick second for a ssh question?
<philipballew> I want to ssh into a desktop remotely but the network it is hooked up to wont allow for any ports to be opened?
<nhaines> Then you can't.
<philipballew> yeah nhaines thats what i am thinking. the only open ports they have opened and filtered for http and tcp I believe
<nhaines> TCP doesn't use ports.
<nhaines> Also, you'd have to use port forwarding unless you end up with a publically-addressable IP address.
<philipballew> yeah. the sysadmins at my school are not that nice. wont even open say minecraft or wow ports
<nhaines> Might be time for a different school.  :)
<nhaines> Or perhaps a mobile Internet card.
<philipballew> yeah. my 4 year old cell phone wont tether. I should find a better job and be able to afford a wifi plan like that
 * MarkDude is at Hacker Dojo now-yay
<pleia2> nhaines: spice it up with some gifs too
<nhaines> pleia2: an animated "Under Construction" GIF until the design is complete.
<MarkDude> geocities ftw
<philipballew> nhaines, I found out how to get ssh working I think. http://www.vdomck.org/2005/11/reversing-ssh-connection.html
<nhaines> Reverse SSH tunnelling only works if someone's there on the remote end to connect to you.
<philipballew> nhaines, I have a remote server just sitting around waiting for a task
<nhaines> philipballew: if you have someone sitting around at the server to log in and run ssh when you need to remotely connect when you're sitting at a computer with sshd installed, then you'll be all set.
<philipballew> I was gonna write a php script to do that nhaines
<nhaines> How will you execute it?
<philipballew> nhaines, I will make in a cron job
<philipballew> or something such as that
<nhaines> And how will you know beforehand what IP address you will be at on the remote side?
<philipballew> my server has a default domain name that never changes
<nhaines> Is that the server running the php script?
<philipballew> no, my desktop here in sd probably would
<philipballew> its all in the planning stages still
<philipballew> i need to map it all out i think
<philipballew> but i am on to something here
<nhaines> Mapping never hurts.
<philipballew> never. it would be impossible with out it with the way my brain works
<BotenAnna> what exactly is ussh?
<sadsun> http://www.cypherbridge.com/html/ussh.html
<sadsun> does this make sense, BotenAnna?
<pleia2> jtatum: if you see nuboon2age tonight can you get him to log in to loco.ubuntu.com to see if he can add events now? I've sent 3 emails in the past week and worked with the loco folks after he said he couldn't and haven't heard anything back :\
<jtatum> i will check pleia2 :)
<pleia2> thanks
<BotenAnna> sadsun: thanks I was having problems finding the page for it
<BotenAnna> well I think this is it anyway
<BotenAnna> it may not be =\
<BotenAnna> oh! it's some internal thing. that explains that.
<BotenAnna> ussh. sounds all official and stuff.
<nhaines> Trade secrets! \o/
<BotenAnna> it's ssh with ENTERPRISE SECURITY :V
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-18
<pleia2> trying to figure out if I have enough energy to come down tonight :)
<jtatum> :)
 * pleia2 has nothing nice to say about bind
<broder> hmm...do i need to actually go and read that cve? i had been kind of ignoring it
<pleia2> only if you allow public recursive requests
<broder> ok, good
<pleia2> we don't, but we allow it for some LANs we manage and they are windows PCs who have who-knows-what garbage on them, and there are attacks in the wild now too, so we got a few calls from customers who couldn't get to some sites because their dns was dead
<broder> oof
<pleia2> sugarcrm.com's dns failed for about an hour today to, may be a coincidence but :\
<pleia2> s/to/too
<pleia2> "I am done with these bind updates, let's upgrade sugar, aaarrrghhh!" <-- my day
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know how to use SugarCRM's On-Demand?
<bkerensa> I cant figure out how to access it with my pro account
<pleia2> bkerensa: I know as little about SugarCRM as possible
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm going to a Debian Dinner tonight (Apparently they do them up here too)
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> John Goerzen is coming
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> don't know him, a DD?
<pleia2> we have a couple DDs down here, but they don't come out much
<bkerensa> Yeah... He has also wrote like 10 books.... but apparently he just cancelled last minute
<bkerensa> yeah
<nhaines> Bummer.
<bkerensa> well I guess everyone who will be there tonight aside from me is a major old school DD or Ubuntu Dev
<bkerensa> like vorlan will be there tonight and he is DD and Ubuntu Dev
<pleia2> yeah, I'm familiar with vorlan
<pleia2> (not sure if I've met met him though)
<jtatum> steve langasek
<jtatum> at every uds
<pleia2> I have actually met him, but he's pretty outgoing
<pleia2> see, I only meet non-shy people because I'm shy and it's impossible for two shy people to meet
<jtatum> he was my idol
<pleia2> once I sat next to an online friend at a scifi convention, and later we're on IRC and he's like "was that you?"
<pleia2> it was awesome, we're such dorks
<pleia2> I should learn how to say hi, but it's hard :)
<jtatum> jledbetter is better at emulating extrovert than I
<pleia2> you're both quite approachable, smiling is good
<pleia2> it's dark already, I think I'll take muni to caltrain, which means leaving now
<jtatum> thanks pleia2. oh! great, we get to see you tonight
<jtatum> excellent
<pleia2> wasn't going to because I have a million things to do, but last night was the same and I ate pizza and watched tv instead
<pleia2> so I think this means I need to get out :)
<bkerensa> jtatum: Well I would much rather be at home perfecting my skill at Asian Cuisine but I got to make the rounds in the FOSS community plus the Debian guys want to utilize some of my venues and connections.... I also think it would be good to do Ubuntu Hours on the same day that way more people can get together
<jtatum> sure
<bkerensa> Plus it is epic cold out tonight :P and a hour trip there and back :P
<bkerensa> 39 degrees right now
<bkerensa> :(
<jyo> oh, I'm coming tonight, btw.
<pleia2> train!
<pleia2> power outlet!
<pleia2> :)
<akk> \o/
<pleia2> finally got to october team report https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/11/October
<jtatum> hey from the Mountain View Ubuntu hour!
 * pleia2 waves from Mt View Ubuntu Hour too
<MarkDude> I was just out that way yesterday
<jtatum> sorry we missed you, MarkDude
<MarkDude> Me too
<MarkDude> still super tired
 * akk waves from Mountain View
<jtatum> whelp
<jtatum> for anyone who couldn't make it tonight
<jtatum> mark your calendars :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Looks like a West Coast DebConf might be in the works :D
<jyo> Hooray for yet another successful Mt. View Ubuntu Hour!
<bkerensa> jyo: +1
<jyo> Well, successful as in the usual suspects.
<akk> and we had fun!
<greg-g> jyo: awesome! I need to stay in MV longer one night to hit it up. I'm always kind of anxious to get back on the train to SF
<bkerensa> gnight
<nhaines> bkerensa: good night.
<pleia2> bkerensa: that would be cool but I won't hold my breath (it took forever to get a debconf in the states even once!)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah... Would you come?
<pleia2> bkerensa: I would like to, but it would depend on work
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah I need to go to bed :( got a long day tomorrow of pitching a proposal for a Ubuntu/Debian Bug Squash the first week of December :P
<bkerensa> gnight all
<pleia2> night
<pleia2> greg-g: on any night I'm down at the mt view ubuntu hour we could give you a ride home (tonight we had dinner out too, but usually we head right back up around 9PM)
<pleia2> jyo lives in the city too, so I will volunteer him to give rides too ;)
<pleia2> caltrain after rush hour takes foreeeever :\
<MarkDude> cant get anymore last minute than that talk I just put in
<greg-g> pleia2: yeah, post rush hour caltrain is about worthless, thanks for the offers!
<BotenAnna> metrolink post rush hour doesn't exist lol
<MarkDude> dragon, ping
<MarkDude> http://events.hackerdojo.com/confirm/1155026-fedora-16-release-party-installfest-and-bbq
<MarkDude> Yes it may be a Fedora event- ALL are welcome. We will also have some Ubuntu case badges, as well as some copies of Jono's Art of Community book
<MarkDude> Grand prize is a Beefy Miracle shirt, if the winner does not want that- we will get them an Ubuntu themed shirt- all courtesy of Daddy Shadowman
<MarkDude> akk, I hope you can make it
<akk> MarkDude: I think I can, and definitely want to.
<jyo> MarkDude: Excited about the Astros joining the AL West? :P
<MarkDude> Veggie and Meat dogs
<MarkDude> akk if they wear their really old stripey uniforms
<MarkDude> Those crappy rainbow polyester ones
<jyo> So excited for baseball in 2013! Interleague game everyday! Mariners-Astros games all the time!
<jyo> greg-g: Yeah, I usually drive to the Mt. View Ubuntu Hour on my way back. Totally happy to give anyone a ride back to the city.
<greg-g> jyo: sweet! :)
<philipballew_> I need to hit up the mountain view hour when I am in norcal soon. Its only a couple hours from where I live there
<MarkDude> philipballew, come to a Dark Side party, we have food and desert- even prizes, and NO we are not trying to convert you
<philipballew_> MarkDude, when is it?
<akk> Converting someone to try another distro (not necessarily switch) might be a good thing.
<akk> Seeing how other distros do things well can help improve one's own distro.
<nhaines> I know all other distros are bad.  That's why I never use or try them.
 * akk hides her laptop so no one will see it's currently all debian derivatives ... really must do something about that
<philipballew_> akk, I have here on my laptop is debian and ubuntu. though they are somewhat the same.
<akk> philipballew_: That's what I have right now. Want to put fedora on it, just have to set aside some time in case it stomps my boot sector and I have to fix it.
<MarkDude> nhaines, +1
 * philipballew_ doesnt let people know his desktop is currently open suse. 
<MarkDude> Dec 4th 12-3
<akk> I had arch on the other laptop, but it kinda bitrotted.
<MarkDude> Shhh, I am using Ubuntu right now
<MarkDude> philipballew, at the Hacker Dojo- in Mountain view
<philipballew_> when I was at scale a year back the suse booth would not give me a cd untill i took my ubuntu laynard off
 * MarkDude wants all distros to get along
<nhaines> akk: From the sounds of it, Arch combines all the power and configurability of Gentoo with all the ease of use and reliability of Gentoo.
<akk> jeez, philipballew_, that's rude
<MarkDude> philipballew, they would not do that if Zonker was still around
<MarkDude> Joe is a good guy
<philipballew_> MarkDude, I'll look at my schedule. as I live in both nor cal and socal
<MarkDude> Good deal- not a bad commute
 * philipballew_ still thinks norcal is better
<akk> heh, nhaines. Actually it combines *some of* the configurability of gentoo, the lightweightness of, I dunno, in-between-debian-and-puppy, and the ease of use of debian.
<philipballew_> is arch based off anything?
<nhaines> I got the impression Arch installs tended to bitrot fairly quickly.
<nhaines> philipballew_: Ubuntu nerdrage.
<akk> nhaines: Plus: it's super easy to contribute packages, unlike more mainstream distros (anyone can put a package in AUR).
<philipballew_> i thought i herd debian at one point. but might be wrong
<akk> nhaines: I wish ubuntu had something like that ... they keep talking about it but the cats can't agree on how to do it.
<philipballew_> and it is a rolling distro
<nhaines> akk: I think PPAs are a good solution for the moment.
<akk> nhaines: Ugh, ppas mean you have to go googling for a ppa, then pick one of the three you find and hope that it's the one that's actually kept up to date
<akk> which probably won't be the same ppa anyone else you meet is using
<nhaines> Is that different than random users adding arbitrarily-named packages?
<akk> People show up on gimp saying "I got 2.7 from [long ppa url] and everybody's like "Who's that? no idea how recent it might be"
<akk> nhaines: If there's a central repository, then everybody knows where the package is and everybody's getting the same version.
<philipballew_> software people put out several ppa's one for the newest version and one for daily updates. you have to read the fine print to make sure you got the right one
<akk> Plus you don't end up with 27 ppas that you have to apt-get update from every time, some of which might start serving you package versions you didn't ask for.
<nhaines> akk: that part isn't fun.
<philipballew_> exactly.
 * philipballew_ is off to work.
<philipballew_> time to fix peoples computers for 8 dollars an hour
 * nhaines wouldn't do that for less than $20
<nhaines> Actually, my home consulting rate is $80/hour.
<philipballew_> its a school job so i get to pick my own hours. but I dont plan to be here for long
<nhaines> Let anyone looking for consultants take note!  (My corporate rate is $120/hour though.)
 * MarkDude charges rates they used to in 1800s
<MarkDude> 3 beaver pelts and a bag of shiny beads
<MarkDude> When I kick ass- extra shiny beads
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> Beavers are the Oregon State Animal
<nhaines> bkerensa: are they delicious?
<pleia2> !
 * nhaines will eat anything that isn't fast enough.
<pleia2> I was about to wonder what california's is but then I remembered the big fluffy is on our flag :)
<nhaines> It's nature's way.
<akk> nhaines: A cool advantage of having hands and a big brain is that you can even eat things faster than yourself.
<akk> (or, in the absence of hands/brain, having money will suffice :)
<pleia2> hehe
<dragon> MarkDude: pong
<dragon> event on hacker dojo site looks awesome.
<dragon> I'll share it around.
<dragon> wait, that's not a sharable link!!
<dragon> This is.
<dragon> http://events.hackerdojo.com/event/1155026-fedora-16-release-party-installfest-and-bbq
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-20
<bkerensa> Happy UCADay!
<MarkDude> So, I have to spend some of my computing time in Win7- what irc clients are there- that are not horrible? Is webchat.freenode the best option?
<MarkDude> pleia2, yay, x-chat on Windows
<pleia2> MarkDude :)
<MarkDude> The highlight feature actually works a bit better, it came withthe aero glass effect
<MarkDude> still fell dirty using Windows :)
<pleia2> as you should! ;)
<pleia2> but a bit of free software here and there makes it easier
<MarkDude> True, first thing I installed was chrome
<MarkDude> I dont want have to install all sorts of  extra crap- even pdf reader
<pleia2> chrome is the closed source one! chromium? :)
<MarkDude> Sure, Google is evil
<Darkwing> MarkDude: You know, if you are on Windows then we could use some testing for KDE on Windows... http://windows.kde.org/
<pleia2> no no, you just need chromium for open sourceness
 * MarkDude had Courtney trying to convince me to work at Googs
<MarkDude> Oh, I know pleia2
<Darkwing> I'd love to work for Google
<Darkwing> Shiiii.... I like to work.
<Darkwing> I'd
<MarkDude> Rackspace open house soon
<Darkwing> If I could afford to fly up there for it... I would
<pleia2> rackspace does stuff here?
 * MarkDude is planning on selling Robert Scoble on idea that I am similar self-promoting D-bag- very capable of getting attention
<MarkDude> I mean they are such a cocky company
<MarkDude> Stage 1- I have made it thru his email filters. Stage 2- have him remember my name
<MarkDude> 3? see profit
<pleia2> I think you're missing a step
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> Yes- 2.1- 3
<MarkDude> small incremental steps
<pleia2> it's been gloomy out today
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-12
<philipballew> pleia2, welcome back to the west.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akk> Yay, pleia2's back!
<akk> pleia2: Is an Intel E2140 machine (945 graphics, 1G RAM, ran Linux just fine but we've pulled the hard drive) something Partimus would want?
<pleia2> akk: oh! re: those specs, they are good for partimus :)
<pleia2> yeah that
<akk> yay. I'll try to figure out a good time/way to get it to you.
<pleia2> desktop?
<akk> Yes, should have mentioned that.
 * pleia2 nods
<akk> It's in a pretty (but large-ish) blue case with a really ancient front-panel multi flash card reader.
<pleia2> ok :)
<raevol> And so we meet again, philipballew
 * philipballew tackles and hugs raevol 
 * raevol is tackled and hugged
<akk> pleia2: I don't suppose you'll be at the MV UH on Thursday? (After all that traveling I could certainly understand wanting to stick around home.)
<philipballew> raevol, were you able to log into launchpad?
<pleia2> akk: I miss everyone :) I might come down, need to doublecheck with my fiance about his plans that night (he's my ride home)
<raevol> philipballew: i haven't tried it since last night
<raevol> but i'd imagine it's about the same...
<philipballew> alright. No worries. I can look at the error and see whats up.
<philipballew> "raevol is in use by another account" was the error?
<philipballew> raevol, ^
<raevol> philipballew: yea
<raevol> philipballew: gotta run and do some stuffs for a bit, back in a while
<philipballew> alright. alright then
<philipballew> raevol, whenever you get back, ping me, and were gonna file a question here about what you have since your problem is probably with lp https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<darthrobot`> Title: [Questions : Launchpad itself]
<philipballew> kdub, What is the best way for you to get that shirt off your hands?
<raevol> philipballew: i did file a bug on it
<kdub> philipballew, no g uarantees i'll be there thurs, but that would be probably
<raevol> bbiab again -_-
<philipballew> kdub, for sure. If your not there, I can just pick it up off your porch sometime, or wait till the next time we meet
<philipballew> raevol, you need to ask a question with lp and not file a bug aganist the loco portal.
<philipballew> also, a screenshot might work well
<philipballew> raevol, back?
<raevol> ._.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-13
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1073114
<darthrobot`> Title: [Bug #1073114 “Users privacy not respected - Implementation of E...” : Bugs : “unity-lens-shopping” package : Ubuntu]
<bkerensa> apparently shopping lens will not be default
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> fix coming to Quantal and Raring
<pleia2> \o/
<bkerensa> pleia2: at least I do not think kees would target it like that unless that was the case and sabdfl made certain to point out the bug to me so I'm assuming :)
<pleia2> kees' post last week was pretty convincing
<kdub> ah, back on the nvidia blob :) computer's running at normal speed again :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, November 18th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> is there a mt view ubuntu hour on thursday? akk mentioned one but I haven't seen any notifications about it, I don't want to miss another (missed palo alto one when I was in town last month too)
<pleia2> ugh, meetup doesn't show events without joining, and to join you need to do an introduction and connect it to social media stuff :\
<pleia2> jtatum: can you add this to the loco directory and announce it so the whole team knows about it without signing up for meetup? we also use loco to announce stuff on twitter/facebook/etc
<pleia2> if it's just on meetup it's really hard for us to include it in team reports and everything
<pleia2> (trying to do team reports for October now, and I've pretty much given up tracking all these down because it's taking forever and we can't link to the meetup pages because you need to be logged into see anything)
<pleia2> if someone who has time and access to Ubuntu SV stuff could add these to the report each month that'd be great
<pleia2> I wish there was a way to automate this further, mailing list posts from loco.ubuntu or something, having all these ways to update events is really getting away from us :\
<pleia2> ok, this is my stab at the report, please add anything that's missing :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/12/October
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/12/October - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> doh, no Mt View Ubuntu Hour for me (just nudged my fiance to make sure he can drive me home, and he reminded me that we have a meeting that night for wedding stuff)
<pleia2> wasn't on my calendar, oops
<akk> Darn -- maybe next time.
<akk> Wedding stuff obviously takes priority!
<pleia2> exhausting stuff :) at least I finally bought my dress
<pleia2> even if the people at the store were all shocked I had waited until just 6 months before the wedding to get it (isn't 6 months enough? no, should do it a YEAR in advance!)
<pleia2> crazy, I was 25lbs heavier a year ago, that wouldn't have been any good :)
<akk> That does sound crazy.
<akk> Maybe they want you to buy it early then spend money altering it.
<pleia2> hah, probably
<bkerensa> Has anyone seen David Wonderly lately?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: he is online, just not here (probably since he's not in california anymore :))
<nhaines> pleia2: I was sad about it, but found that Meetup was pretty much not helpful at all whatsoever for Ubuntu Hours.
<nhaines> pleia2: and btw, congrats on the dress and on the proper measurements.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: apparently in silicon valley it's working very well for them (lots of new people), but I suspect that's an exceptional area :)
<akk> Yes, it's working well in silicon valley.
<pleia2> but it is making it hard to track what's going on with the team (I emailed them to confirm they still wanted to be part of the loco since they weren't announcing them to the team anymore)
<akk> Though I wonder if it might have worked just as well if we'd had all those UHs announced on our loco mailing list.
<akk> Even before meetup they often weren't posted to the list, or not until the very last minute.
<pleia2> yeah :\
<akk> I wonder if a team google calendar (or equivalent) might work for pre-planning, in a way that's more open and less annoying than meetup.
<pleia2> loco.ubuntu.com creates an ical feed that I use, I have email alerts that tell me to update twitter
<pleia2> so I've been asking people to update loco.ubuntu for events so we can track them for reporting, it updates our calendar, shows up in "Events" link we have on the site..
<pleia2> also, looking for a job! http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7185
<darthrobot`> Title: [Time for a new challenge – pleia2's blog]
<pleia2> if anyone knows of anything that may be good for my skillset ;)
<pleia2> (I'm still employed, but training my replacement and really want something by the end of the year)
<akk> Cool -- I hope you find something awesome and perfect.
<akk> Sure is nice to leave a job on good terms like that, with a transition period and training your replacement.
<nhaines> pleia2: having such a heads up and being able to properly train your replacement seems to speak to a lot of mutual respect between you and your employer.  :)
<akk> Agreed.
<akk> Also, even being able to post something like that, rather than sneak around hoping your current employer won't find out you're hunting.
<nhaines> That's an extra bonus.  :)
<pleia2> it's a tiny company so we do have the benefit of a very good personal relationship :)
<pleia2> of course now the pressure is on to get a new job soon, since paying me and my replacement indefinitely would not be optimal
<bkerensa> pleia2: I hear this company called Canonical is hiring
<bkerensa> ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-15
<bkerensa> ohai philipballew
<philipballew> bkerensa, hello
<philipballew> sup!
<bkerensa> nothing much just working on bugs
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> wanna do some java while your at it?
<bkerensa> :s
<philipballew> Homework dude...
<philipballew> bkerensa, wanna upvote two posts?
<philipballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/13475h/san_diego_ubuntu_hour_this_thursday_come_and_get/
<darthrobot`> Title: [San Diego Ubuntu Hour this Thursday. Come and get a free hug from a fellow Redditer! : Ubuntu]
<philipballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/sandiego/comments/137im4/san_diego_ubuntu_users_meetup_tomorrow/
<darthrobot`> Title: [San Diego Ubuntu users meetup tomorrow! : sandiego]
<bkerensa> philipballew: done
<philipballew> nice.
<philipballew> Gonna be giving away lots of swag tomorrow
<philipballew> giving away swag = philipballew tries to de-clutter his room
<bkerensa> same for me
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I still have too much mozillaswag
<bkerensa> =/
<philipballew> I have like 30 ubuntu books
<bkerensa> I reported back and was like "yeah I dont think I will need to order swag for a few events you sent way too much"
<bkerensa> they were like "actually better order more and stock up"
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> My closet in my office is turning into a warehouse
<philipballew> My dorm room is a southern California Ubuntu distribution center.
<bkerensa> I have two huge tubs full of swag and then boxes full of gadgetry to the ceiling
<bkerensa> Routers... Headphones... Cell phones.... you name it
<bkerensa> :s
 * philipballew needs headphones
<philipballew> have any recomendations?
<philipballew> For cell phones I always do the cheapest possible and I think your area of knowledge is smart phones.
<philipballew> what does your GF think of this bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> philipballew: meh I don't think she minds much
<bkerensa> its my office
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> ah, yeah. That seems chill. When is the weeding planned for?
<bkerensa> philipballew: not sure yet
<philipballew> ah, no worries
<bkerensa> philipballew: its really about scheduling and time
<bkerensa> we are taking our first vacation in two years this weekend
<bkerensa> ;0
<philipballew> oh wow. Where you guys going bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Cape Arago
<philipballew> Nice! This sounds fun.
<philipballew> How long you gonna be there?>
<bkerensa> philipballew: tomorrow through Monday
<bkerensa> but I will be taking the week after off from any kind of work too :)
<bkerensa> lazy days ahead
<philipballew> nice. I get off Tuesday and gonna book it by plane to sad that night.
<philipballew> This next week will be a lazy week for many americans I think
<bkerensa> philipballew: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tiq29jZT_k
<darthrobot`> Title: [Cape Arago Waves.mov - YouTube]
<bkerensa> philipballew: Have you ever went flying? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmINtDNzLys
<darthrobot`> Title: [Flying At Cape Arago On The Oregon Coast - YouTube]
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> oh, well heres where I am now http://www.pointloma.edu/sites/default/files/imagecache/landing2_1col_banner/landing2_banner/goodwin.jpg . And here is where I will be going. https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/312839_2180851154111_4168551_n.jpg(My home)
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [28641]
<philipballew> bkerensa, I dont fly often
<philipballew> But I always do southwest
<philipballew> best deals I have found so far
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> did u see the flying on the cliff? :)
<philipballew> yeah!
<philipballew> Is that normal for there bkerensa ?>
<philipballew> thats my bro riding his bike on the roof
<bkerensa> philipballew: not normal but it happens during storms... its pretty wild coast :)
<philipballew> oh, if you ever need a calm one, sd has you covered
<bkerensa> I used to go there every summer and stay at a house right on the cape and watch huge cargo ships get knocked around in the sea like a leaf
<bkerensa> my cousin is a commercial fisherman and a whale hit his boat out there
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> he was 10 miles off coast sleeping when it happened too
<philipballew> The sea was angry that day my friends, like an old man trying to. return soup at a deli!
<bkerensa> I love the sea.... Its a dangerous force but still so nice :)
<philipballew> Ive never been to the ocean and I have lived in sd for two years
<bkerensa> One time I was out fishing for rock fish and cod and we were in water that had lots of rocks submerged and we went over a rock and it killed our prop
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> we were a sitting duck for waves
<bkerensa> luckily we had two boats on the ocean and got towed in :)
<bkerensa> there is no way in those waters you can survive until the coasties arrive
<bkerensa> unless you magically have a survival suit
<philipballew> or just dont go there!
 * philipballew does not own a swimsuit
 * philipballew is a boring prude
<philipballew> so basically it was a miracle for bkerensa
<philipballew> kdub, if your able to or want to come out to the coffee meet-up tonight, dont feel in a time pressure. I'll probably be there till a solid 7:30 to 8.
<kdub> philipballew, sure :) i want to come, sometimes my end of the day is unpredictable though
<kdub> i'll bring the ringtail shirt
<pleia2> I saw kdub at uds! :)
<philipballew> alright, Ill bring the fun.
<philipballew> I always say I will be bringing free stuff to give away and people think that means I want to give them stuff.
<philipballew> But it really means my room is to cluttered with stuff and I need to get rid of it
<kdub> pleia2, indeed! i didn't make it to many sessions though...
<kdub> i'm hoping the next one is in CA, shorter trip
<philipballew> I keep hearing that kdub
<kdub> well, the rumors usually tend to be true :)
<philipballew> Usually indeed.
<raevol> philipballew: ubuntu hour tonight right?
<pleia2> yep, he was talking about it with kdub earlier
<raevol> cool
<philipballew> yeah, raevol if my internet works we can see my download steam.
<philipballew> raevol, im bringing you a ubuntu unity book as well and some cd's
<philipballew> Not sure what portal is but I have it
<raevol> \o/
<raevol> git makes my head spin: http://drupal.org/node/803746
<darthrobot`> Title: [Building a Drupal site with Git | drupal.org]
<raevol> i mean, i kind of understand it... but i still feel so lost
 * raevol huggles rsync
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-16
<iheartubuntu> does this photo link work? :) https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/12799_432391906809641_607759009_n.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [29282]
<iheartubuntu> announcement and instructions to come soon :)
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, yeah
<iheartubuntu> PPA too
<philipballew> pm iheartubuntu ?
<philipballew> how much money did you have to pay this guy/gal?
<iheartubuntu> 20,000
<iheartubuntu> rubles
<iheartubuntu> haha
<philipballew> everyone! iheartubuntu is rich
<iheartubuntu> its from the chipin
<iheartubuntu> so its only $100
<philipballew> oh nice
<iheartubuntu> he didnt do it for the money though
<iheartubuntu> ok i wont say anything else :)
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: :)
<iheartubuntu> article posted soon
<iheartubuntu> please proliferate :)
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: proliferation is at full tilt http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/11/15/wait-is-that-netflix-on-ubuntu
<bkerensa> :)
<darthrobot`> Title: [Wait is that Netflix on Ubuntu? - Benjamin Kerensa dot Com]
<akk> Wow, netflix on ubuntu would be cool.
<akk> Now I'm trying to figure out what that github repo is.
<bkerensa> :P
<iheartubuntu> holy cow
<akk> It seems to be labels that look like movies for software projects that aren't at all related to the movie labels?
<iheartubuntu> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-here.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Netflix on Ubuntu Is Here | iheartubuntu]
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: now to post on OMG
<bkerensa> :)
<iheartubuntu> its not the easiest.
<iheartubuntu> and it only works on 32 bit ubuntu unless you know how to compile WINE for 64 bit
<iheartubuntu> but in a day or so the PPA will be available and none of these instructions will really be needed :)
<bkerensa> psh
<akk> Tweeted, iheartubuntu
<bkerensa> a day or so
 * bkerensa goes to make a ppa now
<akk> Of course now that they've separated DVD and streaming, I long since stopped paying for streaming.
<iheartubuntu> PPA is already made actually
<iheartubuntu> just have to wait for Wine to accept some patches
<iheartubuntu> then need to compile, upload to ppa, etc
<iheartubuntu> steam plus this is going to change the landscape for ubuntu
 * akk heads up to MV for the ubuntu hour
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: I wonder how long before Netflix blocks it though
<iheartubuntu> i dont see why they would
<bkerensa> one of my high school friends work in Global Escalations for Netflix and I have talked with their PR Director a few times and it seems clear they do not want it on Linux at all except for platforms they choose
<iheartubuntu> it still uses silverlight so the DCMA is still in place
<iheartubuntu> the PPA should make the Netflix for Ubuntu App integrated as if its a native Ubuntu app (as similar to what TeamViewer does)
<iheartubuntu> i agree with you on the canonical point
<iheartubuntu> added chipin widget
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: sending you traffic
<bkerensa> :)
<iheartubuntu> :) thumbs up
<philipballew> raevol has arived
<iheartubuntu> philipballew -> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-here.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Netflix on Ubuntu Is Here | iheartubuntu]
<iheartubuntu> ben are you there
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: yes
<iheartubuntu> are there any negatives to posting the PPA if its not ready yet?
<iheartubuntu> i mean the PPA can be added, but the programs wont be available to download yet
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: only that you might get people trying it who break their system and blame you
<bkerensa> :)
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> a PPA with no packages probably wont do much harm i would think
<iheartubuntu> i just dont want to overload the system if the packages are trying to be uploaded to the server
<bkerensa> I dont think it will overwhelm launchpad
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: and now people already saying its not Netflix on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :)
<iheartubuntu> whered they say that?
<bkerensa> <jcastro_> bkerensa: misleading headline
<bkerensa> <jcastro_> that's just some wine thing!
<bkerensa> in #ubuntu-community-team and other channels
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> nice
<iheartubuntu> haha
<iheartubuntu> castro
<philipballew> nice guy
<iheartubuntu> i didnt say ubuntu running natively
<iheartubuntu> i mean netflix
<iheartubuntu> running natively
<bkerensa> :)
<iheartubuntu> big traffic rightn ow
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: I imagine so... I am getting about 20+ new visits a second to my post
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I love GoSquared Real Time Analytics
<kdub> very awesome iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> and my poker game is going well too. a good day :)
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: who do you host with?
<iheartubuntu> uuummmmm
<iheartubuntu> blogger
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> wait
<bkerensa> what?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> lawl
<bkerensa> thats epic
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> smart
<iheartubuntu> ive wanted to move to wordpress but dont have time to figure it out and convert it all
<iheartubuntu> as much as a dislike google :) :)
<bkerensa> yeah converting would be something epic of a chore
<iheartubuntu> my daily ubuntu site is a severely hacked blogger template too :) http://www.dailyubuntu.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Daily Ubuntu News]
<bkerensa> yeah I read it often
<iheartubuntu> i made it so i dont have to go to everyones websites, and yet, i end up going to everyones websites
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: how do you track traffic?
<iheartubuntu> its built into blogger
<iheartubuntu> i have my domains point to blogger by changing the cname and stuff
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: ahh you should check out google analytics real time?
<kdub> philipballew, meandering down to pt loma...
<iheartubuntu> do u pay for that?
<iheartubuntu> i dont have time monitor. i barely have time to post these days
<iheartubuntu> *time to
<iheartubuntu> actually i better get going home. i have some allen edmond shoes waiting on the doorstep and want to get home before wifey opens the box!
<philipballew> kdub, awesome. sweet!
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: nah you just add a javascript snippet then when you login to google analytics you can see real time traffic
<iheartubuntu> ben have a good one. thanks for the traffic and thanks for all you do with ubuntu and with firefox! (and im sure im missing some projects)
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: so about to break the 1,500 views mark on that post
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> sadly it seems I have only sent 242 hits to you
<bkerensa> =/
<iheartubuntu> i havent checked, but not bad!
<iheartubuntu> Probably the wrong time to post the article
<iheartubuntu> If I did it tomrrow AM it would have done bette
<iheartubuntu> but people will find out
<iheartubuntu> Im surprised people are complaining about this solution
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: yeah... now over 2k
<bkerensa> I have 127 concurrent visitors
<iheartubuntu> this is crazy
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: I think the most I have got is close to 20k in one day :D
<iheartubuntu> did you do any articles about Steam?
<bkerensa> on OMG yeah
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/VUzYv.png
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/png] Size: [274592]
<iheartubuntu> full screen works great too
<bkerensa> ahh yeah :P
<iheartubuntu> too bad I have 64 bit ubuntu here at home
<bkerensa> 64 bit is win
<iheartubuntu> did you get it working?
<bkerensa> I have not tried it yet :)
<bkerensa> I have been packing for vacation
<bkerensa> I leave tomorrow
<iheartubuntu> anywhere exciting?
<iheartubuntu> i was hoping to go up to portland and seattle for thanksgiving
<iheartubuntu> but wife has a biz trip instead
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: I'm going to Cape Arago on the Southern Oregon Coast
<bkerensa> Puffin and Whale Watching
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and also the one place in the world that the Myrtle Tree still grows
<iheartubuntu> must be nice there. whats the weather like up there right now?
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: cold and wet
<bkerensa> :D
<iheartubuntu> this is one of my bigger articles
<iheartubuntu> you are posted to the planet? i never did figure that out
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: yeah
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: are you not on there?
<iheartubuntu> no
<iheartubuntu> never did figure it!
<iheartubuntu> i'll get to it soon
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: if you want to e-mail me your rss url, name, and a photo that meets the requirements I can push it for you
<iheartubuntu> what are the reqs
<iheartubuntu> i'll look for it
<iheartubuntu> need to get some sleep
<iheartubuntu> :D
<philipballew> pleia2,  a man at the Ubuntu hour today was talking about putting linux into sd school and then started saying he has been really following this group in sf called Partimus.
<philipballew> I figured you should know you guys have a following
<philipballew> bkerensa, agree with how its sad it only took 100 to get a netflix hack going.
<akk> I think some of it is coincidence, putting out the challenge when someone with the appropriate skills happens to have time and energy.
<akk> Doesn't necessarily take a lot of money.
<bkerensa> ugh I need to get a Firefox hoodie soon its too cold now
 * bkerensa shivers
 * akk chuckles at philipballew's @DepressedDarth RT -- the Imperial March is an awesome soundtrack to anything.
<akk> So, we had an interesting problem at tonight's Ubuntu Hour: someone wanted to export a spreadsheet in libreoffice to Excel format
<akk> but the Export... dialog didn't have it, so I suggested it was probably a format option in Save as...
<akk> so we tried Save as... (this is under Unity) and -- no dialog at all came up.
<akk> Tried Export... again, still no dialog. We couldn't get any dialogs at all after that first one.
<akk> Dialogs work fine on my libreoffice here at home under openbox (no unity intercepting menus and things).
<philipballew> akk, Libreoffice is working fine for me. Might be a bug
<akk> It's definitely a bug. Okay, maybe something wrong with the ubuntu install on that machine.
<akk> Ah, a few other people have seen this too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1070622
<darthrobot`> Title: [Bug #1070622 ""Save As” Dialog Not Coming Up” : Bugs : “libreoffice” package : Ubuntu]
<akk> Gah, trying to test it in virtualbox but virtualbox needs its kernel updated (why doesn't the package installer do that?)
<akk> and pops up a dialog telling me to run a script that doesn't exist, /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<akk> It also tells me to install the dkms package, which is already installed.
<philipballew> see, my problem is whenever I see a "bug" I am never sure if this "bug" is really that or just harm I have caused to my system from me messing with it akk
<akk> Heh, there is that.
<philipballew> I mean, does something not work because I compiled x a few weeks back, or it it not working for a different reason. Hard for me to say
<akk> This was actually d's machine, not the machine of the newcomer with the problem (he didn't bring one).
<akk> But he only has that install for Ubuntu hours, I don't think he's mucked with it much.
<akk> Oh well, time to give up and go watch part of a movie.
<philipballew> nice
<hotsauce1> a judge is about to rule today on farmers rights vs the high speed rail project...does anyone care?
<hotsauce1> whoa whoa maybe wrong channel...
<akk> Wonder what the right channel was? Is there a #ca-politics channel?
<pleia2> hehe
<dragon> Poor farmers are going to get run over by a high speed rail!
<dragon> Yeah, I care about the farmers' rights to ride that high speed rail.
<raevol> D:
<raevol> so
<raevol> wait
<raevol> the farmers are complaining about losing land for the high speed rail line?
<raevol> 2 things
<raevol> 1. why aren't we building it where there's already freeway?
<raevol> and 2. isn't it like a tiny fraction of their land?
<pleia2> farmers always complain</fruit eating city-dweller>
<raevol> i think that everyone should be ridiculously excited about HSR
<raevol> it'll be such a boon to california
<raevol> but isn't it like permanently stalled anyway?
<iheartubuntu> PPA for netflix on ubuntu is almost done. having some issues with silverlight at the moment
<jyo> Nice. Ubiquity actually installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 automagically.
<philipballew> pleia2, so I logged into the fridge wp site with my openid from lp,
<raevol> sup philipballew
<philipballew> raevol, not much. Hows Friday?
<raevol> pretty good
<raevol> just had lunch, belly is full
<raevol> and you?
<philipballew> good, Just waiting for class to start. Hope the Ubuntu hour last night worked well
<raevol> it was fun! sorry i could only stay for the hour
<raevol> but it was good to see everyone and to catch up
<philipballew> yeah, next month were gonna have a special hour. Same day, but just a few miles down the road so people from a sys admin conference can come thats at shelter island.
<raevol> oh nice
<raevol> this is december? i may not be able to make it, i'll be gone to a competition from the 11th to the 17th
<philipballew> oh, not sure. gonna win big?
<raevol> hopefully :)
<bkerensa> raevol: it depends usually governments just end up buying the entire parcel of land using imminent domain
<bkerensa> raevol: we are having a new rail built up here in Portland and they are buying everyones properties up whether they want to sell or not... unfortunately one or two people have reverse mortgages so when the government buys their property they will get no money and be homeless
<raevol> i kind of have no problem with the govt buying land in order to improve the quality of life of everyone in the state
<raevol> does suck about the reverse mortgages though
<bkerensa> raevol: what if the improvement in quality of life is not consistent with the views of the majority of the population though?
<bkerensa> raevol: In this situation both counties affected had polls that showed virtually no support for the new rail since our transit system is already in a major deficit and the new rail goes to a community that A) does not want it and B) its a small town so its not like they  are bridging a gap C) Rail creates crime
<bkerensa> raevol: they literally are spending an extra $2 million to make the rail bridge play simon and garfunkel music which the transit agency has to pay lifetime royalties on
<bkerensa> =/
<raevol> bkerensa: well, if it doesn't improve the quality of life, they shouldn't do it
<raevol> i'm pretty convinced the CA HSR line will improve CA
<raevol> sounds like you have a different situation in oregon
<bkerensa> raevol: what if the HSR ends up costing California more than it can bring in revenue? I mean Amtrak is already a constant loss nationwide for tax payers... Rail historically is nothing something that is sustainable under the fares that transit agencies charge
<bkerensa> I know CalTrain gets a lot of money from the state for instance
<raevol> i can't really speak for amtrak/caltrain
<raevol> i know Bart in SF, whether or not it is profitable, is invaluable to the people who use it
<raevol> and i think HSR would be too
<raevol> i've been up to SF two or three times in the past 12 months
<raevol> and if i could have taken HSR instead of driving, i would have
<geofft> bkerensa: Caltrain gets money from whatever BART/SamTrans/VTA gives it, not directly from the state, I believe
<geofft> http://www.caltrain.com/about/fiscalcrisis/fiscalcrisisFAQ.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Caltrain's Fiscal Crisis FAQ]
<geofft> also, train service is more profitable the more service you have
<geofft> I use Caltrain daily. Back when these pages were uploaded, they were talking about cutting daytime service
<geofft> If they only had commute-hour service, I'd have bought a car and never used Caltrain
<bkerensa> geofft: It gets money from SFMTA, SAMTrans and SCVTA which all get money from a fusion of funding from State, County and Federal governments plus their own district revenue
<geofft> right
<bkerensa> I think the Federal Govt is likely the biggest funding source
<philipballew> who needs public transit for in the cities. Just ride a bike!
<akk> geofft: But if a lot of those trains end up running empty, it doesn't help profitability.
<dragon> ^ what is this I don't even
<dragon> I've been trying to make it to the Ubuntu Hour in MV. It became easier since I reworked my schedule and freed up my evenings.
<dragon> But then I ended up taking classes at college on Thursday nights. :<
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-17
<grantbow> dragon: there will be more Ubuntu Hours :-)
<dragon> grantbow: Looking forward to 'em!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-18
<pleia2> akk: were you able to make it to the mt view ubuntu hour?
<akk> pleia2: I was. It was small, only 5 people, but fun anyway.
<pleia2> been trying to get ahold of some of the people running it to get DVDs down there, but no one is responding to my email :(
<akk> Hmph!
<pleia2> they didn't announce it to the mailing list or put it on the loco.ubuntu.com site either, so I'm not sure what's going on
<pleia2> and I'm not sure what to do
<akk> Yeah, sigh. Meetup is working well, but I have to think a lot of that is just that the event is actually announced there.
<pleia2> to be honest it's not really an ubuntu california event if they're not even telling the rest of the team about it
<akk> Would much rather have a non-proprietary place where things were announced.
<pleia2> agreed
<akk> True. Sadly.
<pleia2> you can't even see the events without signing up
<akk> Meetup is annoying and I can heartily understand people not wanting to sign up for it.
 * pleia2 nods
<akk> Though it is admittedly a good way to reach non-connected or not-so-techy people -- they seem to like it.
<pleia2> I'm thinking maybe I put together a little wiki page that describes the steps to host an event with the team
<akk> That would be helpful!
<pleia2> we've gone from very strict "you must get permission and do full reports" to a looseness which people have taken to an extreme where they don't even bother telling the rest of us they're doing something
<akk> Y'know, when I look for a list of upcoming ubuntu hours it always takes me several minutes of clicking around to find anything.
<pleia2> yeah, you should just be able to go to ubuntu-california.org and click "events"
<akk> Right.
<pleia2> San Jose has gotten a lot better at adding theirs :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events/history
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu California Events History | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<akk> Is there any way to get them onto the page you get when you click "Events"? All I see there now is the IRC meeting.
<pleia2> that link is past events
<pleia2> there aren't any scheduled right now so there aren't any on the "Events" page
 * pleia2 goes to add next SF one
<akk> It's showing is Ubuntu California Team Meeting on Sunday, 18 Nov. 2012 at 19:00 PST
<pleia2> right, that's the only thing right now
<akk> But if I click on All Events, it says there are no events, I guess the meeting doesn't count.
<pleia2> yeah, a "Meeting" is a meeting, Events are separate
<akk> That's really confusing.
<akk> I went to events, it showed me a meeting, I clicked on all events, suddenly the meeting wasn't there any more.
<akk> It's sometimes an event and sometimes not.
<pleia2> yeah, that's why I just link to the main page from our website :)
<pleia2> no need for people to click around, everything is on that page
<pleia2> unfortunately loco.ubuntu.com doesn't have active django developers beyond bug fixes
<pleia2> ok, SF one is added, so now you should be able to see on when you go to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<akk> yep
<akk> Y'know, yesterday a non-ubuntu friend was lamenting how people in his activist group aren't techie, they won't use calendaring (like google calendar) for scheduling
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> they insist on scheduling things by announcing them on a mailing list or facebook and nowhere else
<akk> and I had to tell him well, guess what, even in techie groups specifically oriented to computers, the exact same thing happens.
<pleia2> I'm very glad loco.ubuntu.com at least has the working calendar, that's what I use to update twitter and everything
<pleia2> (which means mountain view doesn't get to twitter when it's not in loco.ubuntu...)
<akk> yep
<pleia2> I think our problem is that people don't use the tools, not that they don't exist
<akk> I'd offer to be the one to update the MV ones, except it seems like I'm always the one asking "Hey, is there an MV UH tomorrow?"
<pleia2> haha, yeah, you asking that is usually what reminds me there should be and start asking around
<pleia2> I did ask the SV folks if they could assign someone to do it, but didn't get much of a response
<akk> I think I said the same thing then, something like "I'll be happy to update the pages if you tell me when the events are" :)
<akk> I guess I could try updating the loco page when I see the events announced on meetup, but ... that makes me feel dirty somehow. :)
<akk> Oh, NM, looks like meetup isn't mailing me about new events any more anyway (I just checked the page and there's a bunch of stuff I had no idea was happening).
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> ok, here's my first stab at a checklist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/HowTo
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/HowTo - Ubuntu Wiki]
<akk> pleia2: Two things I would add: 1. Mention how to add to the portal (e.g. "Log in and click 'Add new event') -- I know that seems obvious but if it saves a few minutes of clicking around, it might increase the changes people will do it.
<akk> 2. Suggest how long before an event to add it, e.g. you don't want people adding events the day before if they've known about it for three weeks.
<akk> Maybe just something like, Add events as early as possible, so people can get them on their calendars and keep the day free.
<pleia2> akk: thanks!
<akk> and that should have been "increase the chances", not changes, of course. :)
<pleia2> ok, done
<akk> Aha, I did get notifications for those new meetup events, just today (even though one of them is scheduled for today :)
<akk> They're not ubuntu hours anyway, so probably not worth listing on our site. But I'll try adding the next UH I see announced.
<pleia2> there's an event today? :\
 * pleia2 sighs
<akk> There's somebody with a space in San Mateo who apparently decided he wants people to show up and help him install 12.04 on a bunch of old machines
<akk> (I think that's what he's saying, anyway -- not entirely clear)
<pleia2> hm, I seem to have gotten a notification for one happening on the 25th
<akk> and apparently scheduled it both for today and for next Sunday, but I'm not clear whether that's a reschedule or if he really wants people there both weeks.
<akk> I got the 25th notification right before the 18th notification in my mail.
<akk> The discussion is all under the 18th page.
<akk> I'm not clear what these computers are, who they're intended for or anything else.
<pleia2> logged into meetup, looks like it's happening both days
<akk> Ah, I see, "Stop by today if you like, and definitely on the 25th!"
<akk> If it's a charity thing like Partimus, I'd be interested (except I can't make it on the 25th anyway).
<pleia2> ok, time for me to take a break, else I'll quit the loco, open source and start spending all my volunteer time with the marine mammal center ;)
<pleia2> meeting at 7 tonight!
<akk> http://www.re-computer.org/ says "e-waste recycling and computer thrift store"
<darthrobot`> Title: [re-computer.org | restoring hardware for the common good]
<akk> Seeya tonight, pleia2! Go do something fun.
<pleia2> :)
<akk> volunteering with marine mammals would be tres awesome.
<akk> (but don't do it, we need you here :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-12
<jyo> pleia2: Can't make it to the Hour on Wednesday but are y'all doing Henry's afterwards? Might be able to join for that.
<pleia2> jyo: wasn't planning on it this month
<pleia2> I suck at time zones, so I think an hour is all I can manage :)
<jyo> pleia2: :)
<philipballew> pleia2, Life back to normal yet?
<pleia2> philipballew: haha, not hardly
<pleia2> haven't even been off a plane for 24 hours yet :)
<philipballew> pleia2, Arn't you on a plane about once every 24 hours though? :)
<pleia2> lol
<philipballew> pleia2, your passport must look pretty cool though! :)
<pleia2> yeah, shame I'm changing my name and will have to start all over!
<philipballew> pleia2, That might invalidate some visa's if you have any!
<pleia2> yeah, I don't have any that I need
<philipballew> nice!
<pleia2> my ghana one was 1 trip, and both HK and .au are on my old name ,and I don't plan to go back in 3 months
<pleia2> I won't be updating my passport until I get back from .au in january
<philipballew> pleia2, I like how you reference a country by it's Internet address.
<pleia2> I am changing it on my SS# and drivers license this month though, going to court on thursday \o/
<pleia2> life is too short to type full country names :)
<philipballew> pleia2, Wanna bring me back a kangaroo?
<pleia2> I don't think customs would approve
<philipballew> pleia2, Customs already hates me for crossing into the states with my school id a few weeks ago. So good idea to not do that.
<pleia2> lol
<philipballew> The sad truth is, that American customs here, will let anyone in as long as they are not darker skinned... Just tell them who won the world series, or that you love the Chargers...
<philipballew> I wish it were not so, but that is the way it is.
<akk> . o O ( note to self: study up on recent world series results before flying next )
<pleia2> go red sox
<philipballew> pleia2, They did a good job this year for sure.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-13
<Torikun> anyone here use openstack?
<pleia2> o/
<Torikun> Sup pleia2
<pleia2> hi there Torikun
<Torikun> how do you like Openstack?
<pleia2> it's wonderful
<Torikun> Yeah I am loving it. My company is releasing an s3 module for it. YOu can store your instances and snapshots in s3
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> my day job is working on the infrastructure for the project, just got back from the summit in hong kong on sunday
<Torikun> Oh wow cool.
<Torikun> Have you heard/seen about the Cloudian integration
<pleia2> no, but in a sea of integration that's not surprising :)
<pleia2> it's grown crazy fast
<Torikun> http://s3.linux-toys.com/dashboard  is it secure having it public?
<darthrobot> Title: [Login - OpenStack Dashboard]
<pleia2> make it https and you should be fine
<pleia2> (http is not secure, anyone can sniff passwords!)
<Torikun> ah true
<pleia2> https://horizon.hp.com :)
<darthrobot> Error opening URL: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<pleia2> just launched last week
<pleia2> doh
<Torikun> did not load
<pleia2> https://horizon.hpcloud.com
<darthrobot> Title: [Login - Cloud Admin Dashboard]
<pleia2> if I could remember URLs that would be awesome!
<Torikun> oh cool
<Torikun> looks like Amazon has a lot of competition
<pleia2> indeed
<Torikun> hopefully it will bring down pricing
<pleia2> and increase availability+reliability
<Torikun> kinda different market than VmWare
<pleia2> for public cloud, yeah, but openstack is also competing pretty heavily in the private cloud market, where vmware dominates
<pleia2> vmware is actually part of the openstack foundation though and I work with some of their devs for vmware plugins, it's kind of weird :)
<Torikun> it sure has made my life easier
<Torikun> when I was a at Symantec, we had a plugin with them and they ripped it off and made their own thing
<Torikun> not good for a partnership!
<pleia2> :\
<Torikun> Openstack should be careful
<Torikun> VmWARE are sharks
<Torikun> lol
<pleia2> well, openstack has a lot of big players, and I think vmware will be the loser if they don't play nice
<pleia2> anwyay, time for me to find some dinner, nice chat!
<Torikun> take care
<raevol> the jon-O on air :) (avoiding the highlight)
<raevol> "accept the criticism, and ignore the *****ing" amen :D
<pleia2> ubuntu hour tonight in sf
<Torikun> Nice
<bkerensa> pleia2: If you will be in the city around Dec 11, 12 or 13th it would be cool to grab lunch
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-14
<pleia2> bkerensa: don't currently have plans for thos dates, yeah we should :)
 * pleia2 wanders down to ubuntu hour
<raevol> pleia2: is this devstack script safe to walk away from? i am running it and i need to go take a friend to the airport...
<raevol> it's currently installing cinder
<raevol> eh i'll just have to have faith :(
<raevol> looks like it completed happily
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-15
<pleia2> raevol: my only caution with devstack is that you run it in a VM/spare system, since it changes network stuff, package repos and other things; very messy on a system you want to use for something else
<raevol> pleia2: yea was running it on a VM, it didn't work :/ something about nova not starting
<pleia2> that's no good, changes are tested in devstack specifically before code is accepted
<raevol> yea... i couldn't decipher what was going on, and google availed nothing
<pleia2> how much ram does the vm have?
<raevol> 512
<raevol> megs
<pleia2> oh no, that's not enough
<raevol> haha ise
<raevol> i see
<pleia2> 1G minimum, 2G if you don't want it to be painful
<raevol> i'll have to do it on a different box them, this desktop only has 4G and it's half eaten by another VM i run
 * pleia2 nods
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
<troyready> WHOOOO
<Torikun> pleia2: got a second?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-16
<Torikun> G'day
<Torikun> pleia2: you there ?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-17
<pleia2> Torikun: been sick, but I'm around-ish now
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: November 17th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<Torikun> oh sorry to hear that pleia2
<Torikun> hope you feel better =)
<Torikun> I been having so much trouble with openstack.
<Torikun>  I can not get packstack to work. Access denied all the time when NOva.pp is trying to configure itself. I tried creating a user and giving it all grants but it still does not work. Works fine for glacier and cinder database though. Any thoughts? So stressful =(
<pleia2> Torikun: 'fraid not, might try ask.openstack.org or the openstack@lists.openstack.org mailing list
<Torikun> ok ty
<pleia2> (or searching either of those resources for similar issues)
<Torikun> I tried #openstack but nobody talks
<Torikun> searching did not help
<Torikun> =(
<pleia2> heh, weekdays are better
<pleia2> weekends you won't find anyone :)
<pleia2> most folks are paid to work on openstack, so mon-fri 9-5 ;)
<Torikun> oh lol
<nhaines> OCLUG ran an installfest featuring Ubuntu today (the 16th).  Only two new users showed up (both left happy), but we generated a lot of faculty interest.
<nhaines> OCLUG plans to do another installfest in February to capitalized on SCALE excitement, so between the lessons learned and faculty asking to get a head's up to inform their students, the next time should be a big success.
<pleia2> nhaines: cool :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-10
<missicdbluryrs> whats wrong page is blank
<nhaines> missicdbluryrs: can you perhaps be more specific?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-13
<MichaelPaoli> Ubuntu Hour San Francisco, 6p-7p http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2939-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/    There's also Bay Area Debian (BAD) meeting shortly thereafter and close by.
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<elky> out of curiosity, why the change of BAD venue?
<MichaelPaoli> elky Bay Area Debian (BAD) meetings to by "shotgun" rules - he/she who calls the meeting picks the location.  I though I'd vary it a bit this time as BALUG is meeting again at Henry Hunan's next Tuesday, and Chevey's is conveniently close to the Ubuntu Hour location (not that BAD has to be that close, but it is convenient for those that want to go to both).
<MichaelPaoli> elky ... uhm, typo, that's should be *go* by shotgun rules.
<elky> MichaelPaoli: oh so it's likely to go back, cool
<MichaelPaoli> elky ... or other locations, ... e.g. we did Debian's 21st anniversary/birthday meeting at 21st Amendment.
<MichaelPaoli> Later all - packing it in to move to Bay Area Debian (BAD) meeting ... http://bad.debian.net/pipermail/bad/2014-November/003647.html
<darthrobot> Title: [ANNOUNCEMENT Bay Area Debian (BAD) meeting 7:15p W 2014-11-12 @ Chevys 201 3rd, SF]
<nhaines> So I'm kind of disappointed that Canonical is backing away from Unity 8.
<pleia2> me too
<nhaines> I'm also kind of shocked that OMG Ubuntu wasn't all over that.
<nhaines> Although I haven't refreshed in the past 30 minutes.  ;P
<nhaines> On the one hand, waiting until it's ready is the right thing to do.  On the other hand, they clearly just don't have enough resources on it.
<DonkeyHotei> so it'll never ship now?
<nhaines> It's shipping now.
<pleia2> I've come to appreciate how much work they do manage to get done with the limited resources they have, compared to the companies they're competing against it's miniscule
<nhaines> But they don't plan to use it on the desktop by 16.04 LTS.
<DonkeyHotei> in contrast, last i knew, the number of people working on kubuntu-active was: zero
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm trying to write a book and the slipping deadlines are really annoying.  :P
<nhaines> I'm already using Windows 10 and Yosemite for all my other OS screenshots.
<pleia2> nhaines: tell me about it :)
<DonkeyHotei> 10? since when is 9 released?
<nhaines> On the bright side, Google released the factory image for Android 5.0 for hammerhead, so I wiped my phone, I'm gonna put Ubuntu on there, and then I'm done flashing my phone for the rest of the year.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: Windows 9 is not a thing.
<nhaines> Mainly because programmers use "Windows 9*" as a distinguisher between Windows 3, Windows 4 (i.e., 95, 98, and ME) and Windows NT (plus 2000, XP, Vista, 7, and 8).  Which proves that Microsoft is more pragmatic than I am because I would have broken all of that software on principle.
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> But on the other hand, Microsoft put .NET on github, so I'm okay with them not breaking everything.  They earned it.
<pleia2> the future is weird
<nhaines> pleia2: in today's episode of the future, Microsoft decided to attempt to stay relevant.
<pleia2> inorite
<nhaines> Windows 10 runs really fast on this dual-core AMD X2.  Of course, the thing as 8 GB of RAM.  But I'm still impressed.
<nhaines> If I can figure out why the onboard graphics keeps locking up I'll be even more impressed.  But this is happening in Windows and Ubuntu.
<ianorlin> I have seen a screenshot of windows 10 that looked like lxde
<ianorlin> also yay launchpad let me finish reporting a bug that I started like 6 hours ago
<nhaines> Well, I'm pretty proud of this if I do say so myself: http://i.imgur.com/fkMAjvY.png
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [22469]
<pleia2> time_travelling++
<nhaines> pleia2: I did arcane things to the meta release file for a screenshot.
<nhaines> On the other hand, 16.04 LTS is not likely to actually be called the "xanthy xylophone" release.
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> Ooh, for the Wine section I'm going to run Windows Solitaire from XP, I think I grabbed it from.  The perfect image would have GNOME Solitaire on one side, Windows Solitaire on the other, and the caption would read "Jokers to the left of me, clowns to the right..."
<nhaines> But if you quote song lyrics you have to license them and my book contract is very clear that's my responsibility.  :P
<nhaines> I'll let the peanut gallery decide which Solitaire game should go on which side of the screen.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-13
<nhaines> ianorlin: I may not be back in town for the meeting this weekend.  Could you be around to host it in case that happens?
<ianorlin> nhianes I hope so
 * MarkDude can be a standby for meeting if needed. Setting alarm for 6pm Sunday. Pretty sure its handled tho :)
<MarkDude> Can I bring Zodbot to help? (Kidding) :)
<nhaines> ianorlin: thanks.
 * ianorlin has not heard any news on mailing list admins but I remember a talk of it a while back
<ianorlin> might be a good agenda item
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-11-18
<wxl> hey ya'll :) you guys planning on tabling at open source summit, i'm assuming?
<wxl> i mean it's a ways away but
<pleia2> open source summit?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wxl
<darthrobot> Title: [wxl - Ubuntu Wiki]
<wxl> argh god
<wxl> i'm so confused on what channel i'm on it's not even funny
<wxl> XD
<wxl> here's where i found out about it https://www.linux.com/blog/open-source-summit-2017-combines-linuxcon-and-three-other-events
<darthrobot> Title: [Open Source Summit 2017 Combines LinuxCon and Three Other Events | Linux.com | The source for Linux information]
<wxl> here's the north america link http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/open-source-summit-north-america
<darthrobot> Title: [Error reading title]
<lynorian> hi wxl
<wxl> hi lynorian :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-11-19
<akk> join #python
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-11-13
<hkrbts-la> Hi
<nhaines> Hi everyone!
<nhaines> It's meeting time once again.  :)
<b-yeezi> Hi
<nhaines> hi, b-yeezi!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Nov 13 03:02:25 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Hi everyone, it's time for the November 12th, 2017 meeting for the Ubuntu California LoCo!
<nhaines> Today's agenda is empty and can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17November12
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17November12 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any events coming up that we should know about?
<nhaines> Doesn't sound like it.  Well, SCALE is coming up faster than we expect, so it won't be too long before we start planning for the booth.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> I'm looking for feedback on the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.  Canonical have mentioned they want to do something special for the LTS, so we're trying to get some feedback.
<nhaines> You can read (and take part in) the conversation around this here: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-feedback-free-culture-showcase-for-ubuntu-18-04/1548/15
<darthrobot> Title: [Call for feedback: Free Culture Showcase for Ubuntu 18.04 - Desktop - Ubuntu Community Hub]
<nhaines> Likewise, Canonical doesn't have time to devote to the default Ubuntu theme, but a lot of community members have asked for a big redesign for the LTS.  If you're interested in working on the new theme, Canonical is willing to assist with QA and packaging, etc.  That discussion is happening here: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-participation-an-ubuntu-default-theme-lead-by-the-community/1545/
<darthrobot> Title: [Call for participation: an ubuntu default theme lead by the community? - Desktop - Ubuntu Community Hub]
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no agenda items for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we wrap things up?
<b-yeezi> Any chance of a San Diego Meetup before the end of the year?
<nhaines> If you're interested in organizing something, I can dig around to see what kinds of goodies we have left over from SCALE.  We hae lanyards, pens, stickers, etc.  The usual.  I'll throw in an Ubuntu California shirt, too.
<b-yeezi> If there is interest, I can organize it.
<b-yeezi> Or I can organize it and see if there is interest.
<nhaines> The second one is usually the key.  :)  Are you on our Meetup group?
<nhaines> http://meetup.com/ubuntu-california
<darthrobot> [R: www.meetup.com] Title: [Ubuntu California LoCo (Los Angeles, CA)| Meetup]
<b-yeezi> yes
<nhaines> That might be a good place to start.  Make sure you post about it on the mailing list, too.  :)
<b-yeezi> OK. I'll plan for early December
<nhaines> Awesome.  Thanks for doing that!
<b-yeezi> Should be fun
<nhaines> I look forward to seeing that pop up.  :)
<nhaines> Anything else before we wrap up?
<nhaines> Alrighty, I think we're going to skip our next meeting due to Thanksgiving holidays, so our next meeting will be on December 10th, and then we'll resume meeting in 2018.
<nhaines> Have a great week, everyone.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Nov 13 03:21:58 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-11-13-03.02.moin.txt
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-11-15
<pleia2> huh https://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-reveals-ubuntu-18-04-will-get-a-10-year-support-lifespan/
<pleia2> "Shuttleworth said Ubuntu 16.04, which is scheduled to reach its end of life in April 2021, will also be given a longer support life span"
<lynorian> pleia2: I wonder if the end would be a paid version
